# Clicking?



## Kylie (Aug 3, 2009)

I have had my female mouse, Minnie, for about two weeks now. 
Today I got a new female (still unnamed).
I knew that, to introduce them, I had to do it in a neutral spot. I completely cleaned Minnie's cage and everything in it, and changed the bedding and food and everything so it wouldn't smell like her. I put them in together. They haven't fought or paid too much attention to each other at all, but Minnie occasionally jumps or runs away quickly when the new mouse goes near her. Minnie did go into the little house, and put fluff at the entrance so new mouse couldn't go in. :[ 
They've been in the cage for about 3 hours now, but Minnie has just started to sit very still and it seems like she's clicking her teeth together or something.
I looked it up and it says that it's a sign that she's scared, but I'd like all of your opinions. Haha.
Is something wrong with her? What should I do? 
Thanks.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

When they grind their teeth it's called bruxing and is a sign of contentment, like a cat purring. They sit very still and you can see their little jaws working. It's usually accompanied by sleepy looking eyes. I my experience, frightened mice will freeze and then jump, then freeze again, usually with wild staring eyes, rather than grind their teeth.

Sarah xxx


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

3 hours isnt very long, they will need a while to sort themselves out. I find that the mice start to interact through the first night together and generally I find them in the morning nesting together.


----------

